# Mehrere If - Abfragen



## Pinky (11. Juli 2006)

> Huhu Leute,
> 
> gibt es im VBA eine möglichkeit, mehrere Textfelder auf einmal zu prüfen? Ich möchte wissen, ob der Name und Vorname eingegeben wurde! Habe ich bei einem Textfeld hinbekommen, aber bei mehreren:
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt. Es git eine And-Funktion. Die hat aber vorhin nicht richtig getan, darum habe ich die Frage gepostet.


----------



## Alex F. (13. Juli 2006)

Ja es gibt And allerdings als operator und nicht als funktion
also statt 

```
If Not (vorname.Text = "" ) AND NOT (Nachname.text="")Then...
```

zur verbesserung der Performance solltest du allerdings statt string vergleichen einen Längenvergleich durchführen


```
If len(vorname.Text) <> 0  AND len(Nachname.text) <>0 Then...
```

ein weiterer Performancevorteil ist allerdings auch noch eben nicht den AND operator zu benutzen, zumindest in vb da in Basic immer alle argumente auf true bzw. False überprüft werden. 


```
If len(vorname.Text )<> 0 then 
               if len (Nachname.text) <> 0 Then...
```

sollte vor allem in grossen schleifen deutlich schneller sein als die verbundene abfrage

Grüsse bb


----------

